# maxima 2004 brake problems



## robertkert (Mar 23, 2005)

have a 2004 nissan maxima 
at 26000 km they said my brakes are warped -the warranty only covers it u ntil 20,000km 
after they resurfaced it the next day i was still experiencing shuddering at high speeds 
again i called and was told theat it is due to overheating and they suggested it was my fault 
now i am at 46,000 km 
and i am told i have to replace the pads rotors and brakes at a cost of 1000$ 
there is 30% left 

i think this is abnormal -i owned a maxima previously and i never had this happen 

please ad vise 
thanks 
robert


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Go somewhere else for the brake work if you can't do it yourself. $1000 is INSANE for those things. The factory rotors are $110 each retail and pads are about $50 a set. so that's $320 for pads and rotors. laboe isn't but about an hour to replace all 4 corners, so there's $100. That's $420 total.



The factory brake pads have been known to be a little soft. they do great for grandma that likes dustless, noiseless brakes, but anyone that uses them more than that seems to have problems with it. before throwing your rotors away, pick up some good aftermarket brake pads- Performance Friction makes some- and install them. don't even bother turning the rotors- just put the new pads in and go for a drive, following Perf Friction's recommended bedding-in procedure.

then come back and let us know what you think.


----------



## robertkert (Mar 23, 2005)

*ref maxima brakes*



Matt93SE said:


> Go somewhere else for the brake work if you can't do it yourself. $1000 is INSANE for those things. The factory rotors are $110 each retail and pads are about $50 a set. so that's $320 for pads and rotors. laboe isn't but about an hour to replace all 4 corners, so there's $100. That's $420 total.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the quick reply i am in montreal canada are these pads available here ? 
would you advise how i can locate them ?
should i try the second suggestion even if the dealer told me my discs are warped ?which is what he says was casued by overheating and it was my fault


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

many times, what feels like warped rotors is actually uneven deposits from the pads. 

the pads leave small amounts of material on the rotors, which is different in friction than bare metal.. so when it hits these spots, the brakes grab harder.. when it hits bare metal, they don't grab quite so hard.. so you get a pulsing feel in the brakes and people think they're warped.

do some searching online for the brake pads, and try calling your local auto parts and performance parts stores. usually they can get them for you at a decent price.
If not, give my buddy Edwin a call at http://raceshopper.com/ and he'll get you fixed up.


----------



## robertkert (Mar 23, 2005)

*ref maxima*



Matt93SE said:


> many times, what feels like warped rotors is actually uneven deposits from the pads.
> 
> the pads leave small amounts of material on the rotors, which is different in friction than bare metal.. so when it hits these spots, the brakes grab harder.. when it hits bare metal, they don't grab quite so hard.. so you get a pulsing feel in the brakes and people think they're warped.
> 
> ...


ok i called a local dealer -
he sells the pads you recommended but 
he recomended i switch my discs for perforated discs and use wagner thermo qiet pads 
he is going to get back to me with a price for this 
as for your comment on the warping -it was the dealer that reported back to me that all 4 discs are warped 
and i do get a pulsing feel at high speed braking


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

*STAY AWAY from drilled rotors!!!!!*

for what you're doing, drilled rotors would do more harm than good.
The Wagner pads are okay, but I would recommend going with something slightly more aggressive. the Wagner pads are much easier on the rotors, but they also don't have the heat capacity the PF pads do.


----------



## robertkert (Mar 23, 2005)

*hi*



Matt93SE said:


> *STAY AWAY from drilled rotors!!!!!*
> 
> for what you're doing, drilled rotors would do more harm than good.
> The Wagner pads are okay, but I would recommend going with something slightly more aggressive. the Wagner pads are much easier on the rotors, but they also don't have the heat capacity the PF pads do.


is drilled rotors and drilled discs the same thing ? 
sorry for my ignorance 
they said they were putting perforated or drilled discs 
they never mentioned rotors


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Yes, rotors and discs are for (stock brakes) interchangeable terms.

As Matt said, DO NOT use drilled rotors!!


----------



## robertkert (Mar 23, 2005)

*ref maxiam 2004 pads*



robertkert said:


> thanks for the quick reply i am in montreal canada are these pads available here ?
> would you advise how i can locate them ?
> should i try the second suggestion even if the dealer told me my discs are warped ?which is what he says was casued by overheating and it was my fault


ok i followed your recommendation and ordered the performance friction pads
the brake shop justcalled and what they received was 
APPLICATION ENGINEERED PREMIUM DISC BRAKE PADS /CERAMICS /SELECT FUNCTION TECHNOLOGY 

this is what NAPA sent him when he ordered the one i asked for - 
are these exctly the same ? 

why would they do a switch then ?
let me know bfore i have them installed 
thanks 
robert


----------



## robertkert (Mar 23, 2005)

*maxima 2004 pads*



Matt93SE said:


> *STAY AWAY from drilled rotors!!!!!*
> 
> for what you're doing, drilled rotors would do more harm than good.
> The Wagner pads are okay, but I would recommend going with something slightly more aggressive. the Wagner pads are much easier on the rotors, but they also don't have the heat capacity the PF pads do.


ok i followed your recommendation and ordered the performance friction pads
the brake shop justcalled and what they received was 
APPLICATION ENGINEERED PREMIUM DISC BRAKE PADS /CERAMICS /SELECT FUNCTION TECHNOLOGY 

this is what NAPA sent him when he ordered the one i asked for - 
are these exctly the same ? 

why would they do a switch then ?
let me know bfore i have them installed 
thanks 
robert


----------



## Baddad (Jan 10, 2005)

Great advice gents.....but remember, re-surfacing *warped* rotors is a waste of time and money. By the time they are warped, they are ruined.


----------



## robertkert (Mar 23, 2005)

*maxima 2004*



Baddad said:


> Great advice gents.....but remember, re-surfacing *warped* rotors is a waste of time and money. By the time they are warped, they are ruined.



so you recommend i change them 

hve you encounterd this problem with yur maxima ?


----------



## Baddad (Jan 10, 2005)

No sir, I haven't had this problem with my Maxima. It's an 05' and I only have 6K on her so far. I've owned Acura's, CRX's, 510's, Porsche's and just about every US manufacturer and have worked for brake shops in the past. I have found that when a rotor is warped, you can re-surface it and it will be fine until it heats up again and again and eventually it will retain its warped state. Allot of the times, you can use your original pads (personally, since I'm in there, I would replace the pads also). Buy yourself a good quality rotor and try not to ride on the brakes too much. I do not think this is an across-the-board problem with Maxima's.

I'm sure there are allot of folks in here better qualified to answer this or give their opinion on this topic, I'm just speaking from experience and for what's it's worth....I'd say I have only about 50+ brake jobs under my belt.

Good Luck my friend, :thumbup: 
Craig


----------



## LindaGene (May 5, 2006)

We have a 2004 Maxima. In January of this year we had front rotors turned and pads replaced at 74500 miles. This became an apparent need when after pulsating for a while we began to hear metal against metal sounds. Four weeks after the rotors were turned, we began to feel the pulsating return. Now at 85000, it is becoming dangerous to get the car in tight situations as the pulsating makes it hard to control the car. Our mechanic tells us it is because the back brakes have a problem of some sort with the caliphers which causes the front brakes to do most of the work, which brings an overheating situation and warps the rotors again. He says there is some sort of problem with the brakes on this particular model. Is that true? If so, how do we get this corrected. BTW, we put approximately 100 to 150 a day, mostly highway driving on this car.


----------



## interalia (May 6, 2006)

I had warped discs on a 2000 maxima at 30000km. I was told they would replace for 300-400cdn dollars as they were no good anymore.. I said BS and fought dealer. They said I must drive it like some kid booting a TC grand Prix. Bloody cheek of them.
They told me they would machine them down. No blooming way I said. I sell castings and I know these are faulty castings. Soon again warp would come back.
Eventually they said they would replace free. I never checked to see if they were
honest !!! You gotta fight the bastards or they will walk all over you. The same car had tranny failure, tranny replaced but problem still existed --solenoids ?? Found a hidden warranty. Dealer knew nothing !! usual dumbness !!. They spent 10,000cdn dollars warranty on my car. However i traded for a 02 model.Yes an other Maxima 02 , which broke down at 800kms. Chip problem !! Listen up, I now have a 04 model!!!
A sucker for love.
Overall I like performance-to-cost ratio.


----------



## interalia (May 6, 2006)

Warped rotor is purely a casting with a stress in it. It is normal for brakes to be hot as cast iron holds heat. After a bout of city driving, when you park at home try touching the rotor with your finger-- BETTER STILL do not or you will fry a digit. The stress will show up again as a warp
when heat builds up again. Ask any foundryman for stress explanation.


----------



## interalia (May 6, 2006)

fight the dealer. this is a casting problem-- a Nissan problem.They likely told you you drive like some dickhead in a GP turbo !!!


----------



## scottydog (Jul 19, 2006)

*04 Maxima big disappointment!!!*

Hello,

Thought I should add my two cents. I have a 2004 Maxima SE with front rotors that were warped (thumping pedal) since 21,000 kms. I am also involved in high production automotive machining, engineering, metallurgy etc. The reason that the rotors warp so quickly is poor quality castings, the castings are not homogenous, the iron used has hard and soft spots in the same rotor. When these rotors are heated up under normal use the iron expands at different rates and causes warping due to the different rates of heat transfer in the hard and soft areas. It is not due to hard braking, the driver should not have to moderate their braking habits due to poor engineering and castings. Nissan should have their collective butts kicked for designing in this service bill waiting to happen. I have not been able to find any aftermarket rotors yet and the dealer wants 250 each, not happening.................anyone know of good aftermarket replacement rotors??? My 2002 
Impala had a similar rotor problem and even GM replaced them up to 60,000ks no charge.......I also have the famous front end grinding/vibration noise that the dealer would like to blame on the brakes, but the noise is continuous and varies with speed, could be wheel bearing or bad alignment. Also air cond compressor hums through the whole cabin, only noticeable while sitting in parked car with air cond on. Dealer found no fault. These problems should not be occurring on a 50,000km vehicle, my first and last Nissan. Should have bought the Beemer!!???    
Scottydog


----------



## DizzyVin (Jul 19, 2006)

The Humming sound is also apparent in my 04 Maxima when in park, seems to be a little annoying but i assume this is normal. Doesnt happen when driving.


----------



## Riccotton (May 29, 2011)

*HELP! Brake issues - 2004 Maxima*

Hi guys, I have a 2004 maxima and have been experiencing some untimely issue with my car which i think will be very costly. 1st) About six month ago I got new lifetime brake pads and had the rotors turns, things were great - good investment. But now my car makes these weird noises everytime i apply the brakes, as though they are about to give out. Its the feeling and the niose of the ABS System being applied. Feels like the Anti-lock brakes system. I had occassional issues int he past in rain storms, but it does it everytime now- perfect days, slowing down from traveling 5 miles per hour or doing 65 mph off the higway. Not sure how costly this would be or what the issue could possibly be, but it is extremely scary. If a stranger were to get behind the wheel they would never get back in the car. ANY IDEAS on what this could be and the cost? ABS Computer? Master Cylinder? i have no idea.


Issue #2) Is it common for Auto transmissions to go in the 2004 max? It is starting to skip. I am very careful about not accelerating without the gear kicking in. It is def on its way, but i dont think its too bad. Any idea on cost with a used trany to be installed? Any temp fixes for this?

Appreciate ur input


----------



## cwfalconfootball (Jun 5, 2012)

i got a 5.5 gen and I've noticed the breaks aren't that great for the power of the engine. my 5.0 gen was better. I upgraded to 6th gen front rotors and put stainless break lines and it helped a lot. 

Ive been parting out a car and heard of a lot of front end maxima crashes all saying the breaks weren't that good...


----------

